# new music web sites



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Sequenza 21/ - The Contemporary Classical Music Community

5:4 - "It's the most beautiful ugly sound in the world"

The Free Jazz Collective - Reviews of Free Jazz and Improvised Music

PostClassic - Kyle Gann on music after the fact

harmonicsdb - thoughts about music by David Beardsley

Just outside - Brian Olewnick

Xenharmonic Wiki - an open resource for information about Musical Tuning

Cyclic Defrost - An Australian magazine focusing on interesting music

I CARE IF YOU LISTEN - New Classical Music News

The Hammond Jazz Inventory - "about all the great organ jazz music out there"

NEWMUSICBOX - A Publication from New Music USA
MINIMAL MUSIC, MAXIMAL IMPACT - Kyle Gann

a fool in the forest - The personal & cultural web journal of George M. Wallace

MUSICA KALEIDOSKOPEA - David Leone

Avant Music News - A source for news on music that is challenging, interesting, different, progressive, introspective, or just plain weird

Second Inversion - Rethink Classical


----------

